# bhyve?



## zader (Sep 5, 2020)

Is bhyve considered "production ready" theses days?

and is it better to use something like cbsd for deploymnet? or are you best to stick with a vm pool and manual/configuration managment? 

the target duity is 20-40 bsd/linux vms.

thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 6, 2020)

zader said:


> Is bhyve considered "production ready" theses days?


Of course it's "production ready". Illumos ported it to their platform to replace their old kvm port, too


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 6, 2020)

Due to legacy reasons (i.e we started before Bhyve existed), we still run VirtualBox on FreeBSD in "semi-production" (~50 PhD student test VMs). Is it production worthy? The only hint we have is here:






						FreeBSD build instructions – Oracle VM VirtualBox
					






					www.virtualbox.org
				




Oracle tells us that --disable-hardening must not be used in a "production" environment. So we inferred that because we do not use that switch, it *is* production worthy... Or at least this is how we are going to argue our due diligence haha.

And since I can confirm that Bhyve is much more stable than VirtualBox for our use-case, I can also make a guess that it is also production worthy. However I have no hard evidence. Perhaps we should have a look at some commercial hosting companies that use it? I would also be fairly interested to get a defacto "yes" or "no".

TrueNAS does provide access to it in their commercial offering's web UI... Does that count?


----------

